# John Rogers - 1K reps.



## OpTioN

Good job.


----------



## r3tard

For the record, Mine was first! MINE!!

Whatever, haha

Nice man, under 3 months that's gotta be some kinda record


----------



## OpTioN

Yeah, I remember when we both had like, 250rep, he has 1000 now, I have 343.... i should uninstall my life


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3tard*
For the record, Mine was first! MINE!!

Whatever, haha

Nice man, under 3 months that's gotta be some kinda record









Under 2 months, actually







I joined on 30th June.

Thankyou very much everyone


----------



## Doa4junkee

My god that has got to be a new record.


----------



## jNSKkK

I was on 985 ten minutes ago.


----------



## r3tard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*
I was on 985 ten minutes ago.









You helped r3tard = repped







haha


----------



## Fatal05

H4x!!!


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3tard*
You helped r3tard = repped







haha

It's what I love doing.









Thankyou all, but a rep count is only a number. I help people regardless of getting rep or their rep power. This forum shouldn't be based around REP - it's jus an added bonus.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*
It's what I love doing.









Thankyou all, but a rep count is only a number. I help people regardless of getting rep or their rep power. This forum shouldn't be based around REP - it's jus an added bonus.









Contradicting yourself in your milestone topic....

But whatever.







Congrats man.


----------



## OpTioN

Ten min ago I was at 343.... and now what am i at? TAKE A GUESS? 343!

lol

I wonder how much REP you will have in a year.

10000?


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook*
Contradicting yourself in your milestone topic....

But whatever.







Congrats man.









Bah it's a bit of fun really.









Don't know DOA. Only time will tell.


----------



## bigvaL

Total Posts: 2,089 (41.31 posts per day) ... Wow.

GJ getting to 1K that fast.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTioN*
Ten min ago I was at 343.... and now what am i at? TAKE A GUESS? 343!

lol

I wonder how much REP you will have in a year.

10000?









I doubt that seriously







...
I'll give you credit for your 1k reps...
I would concentrate on being more accurate and less quoting for my replies though...just a tip








Keep on learning







!!!


----------



## Sin100

That's got to be a record?









Anyway, nice job, it is clear that you are an asset to this forum







, a gem.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

lol people just started repping you becauswe you hit 1000


----------



## Doa4junkee

ooh i gotta find some peeps to help.
lol ten minutes ago i was 20 now im 31 ***bbqsauce.
i do 10 post's per day. more actually.
i just wanna be so damn helpfull at times or a lazy slob lol
Gotta get that 50 rep Flame


----------



## OpTioN

bigval posted in my topic!!! **** I FEEL SPECIAL
!

hi val!


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTioN*
Yeah, I remember when we both had like, 250rep, he has 1000 now, I have 343.... i should uninstall my life

Dude it's ok.. I have 150 rep.... and I've been a member longer then a lot of people here.

I just don't post a lot.. lol.


----------



## Waupli

Congrats!


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
Dude it's ok.. I have 150 rep.... and I've been a member longer then a lot of people here.

I just don't post a lot.. lol.

A spy is remembered more than its enemy.

Figure it out


----------



## Doa4junkee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
Dude it's ok.. I have 150 rep.... and I've been a member longer then a lot of people here.

I just don't post a lot.. lol.

147 REP + lol.


----------



## gonX

I would bet that you were at 927 earlier. You're like The (s)Pook, he just all of a sudden were over 1k.


----------



## Doa4junkee

i got 12 rep today lol.


----------



## Moony

nice work.

bb @ life 4 rogers ???

Hey rogers you got out of the house lately?









( P.S. some1 else thinking we got an cheater over here







)


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moony*
nice work.

bb @ life 4 rogers ???

Hey rogers you got out of the house lately?









( P.S. some1 else thinking we got an cheater over here







)

Hey if you have any suspect comments PM a moderator...


----------



## Moony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
Hey if you have any suspect comments PM a moderator...









cant some1 make a litle joke anymore


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moony*
cant some1 make a litle joke anymore









I can but others sometimes don't







!!!


----------



## thedarklordjay

Nice one man.


----------



## Moony

btw you guys shoud now were i comes from :/


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moony*
nice work.

bb @ life 4 rogers ???

Hey rogers you got out of the house lately?









( P.S. some1 else thinking we got an cheater over here







)

Hey man









I have a life. I play Football, Rugby and Basketball even. I have a girlfriend and lots of friends.







If this isn't a life then what is









I'm only on alot because of the school holidays. My GF has been on Holiday in Spain for the past week, so thats why I've been on here alot - most of my time is spent with her.









Please don't call me a cheater, even if you were joking. I like to help, and if I recieve recognition fo rmy attributes, so be it.


----------



## thedarklordjay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*
Hey man









I have a life. I play Football, Rugby and Basketball even. I have a girlfriend and lots of friends.







If this isn't a life then what is









I'm only on alot because of the school holidays. My GF has been on Holiday in Spain for the past week, so thats why I've been on here alot - most of my time is spent with her.









Please don't call me a cheater, even if you were joking. I like to help, and if I recieve recognition fo rmy attributes, so be it.

Exactly, plus the fact their is no hax available for OC.net as far as i know.


----------



## Sin100

You're the smartest 14yr old i have ever heard....















When did you get into computers?


----------



## Moony

k









But actualy that bit refered to a movie from some guy on a lanparty and he was cheating. So they trew his pc out with him. But that it was made in a sceen.

If you guys remember that movie







Else here is the link.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...&q=lan+cheater


----------



## thedarklordjay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100*
You're the smartest 14yr old i have ever heard....















When did you get into computers?

1) Im 17
2) I think i was like 9, when my m8 had a windows 95 pentium 1, that AOE made him buy.
3) Are you patronizing me?(sorry bout the spelling)


----------



## Moony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedarklordjay*
Exactly, plus the fact their is no hax available for Overclock.net as far as i know.










like multiple accounts are like always possible







and let them do +rep on some post a day. But thats only for lamers that cant get normal rep









Not like Rogers







Hes a good and nice Member on this forum. And yes he helps a loth.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moony*
k









But actualy that bit refered to a movie from some guy on a lanparty and he was cheating. So they trew his pc out with him. But that it was made in a sceen.

If you guys remember that movie







Else here is the link.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...&q=lan+cheater

OMG that is SO harsh!
I would have gone skits, the guys is just like [camp accent]hey[/camp]


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Chill out children it's time for breakfast for some of us...next thread please>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thedarklordjay*
3) Are you patronizing me?(sorry bout the spelling)

Sorry Jay, i was talking to john, as the thread is dedicated to him


----------



## thedarklordjay

1) ok
2) my bad sin
3)









Again good work john.


----------



## Moony

breakfast??? k its like 12h27 here so its time to luch


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100*
You're the smartest 14yr old i have ever heard....















When did you get into computers?

I've been building them since around Age 10.

The first time I ever used a computer was playing DOOM on my Dad's lap when I was 3 years old. It booted from a Floppy









My first PC I ever owned was when I was 5. A Pentium 3 400Mhz I think. Then I built an Athlon XP 1600+ (1.4Ghz) around 3-4 years ago. Now I'm on the PC in my Specs that I built around a month ago.









Some people say that I don't talk like a 14 year old. More like someone in their 20's. I take that as a compliment.


----------



## rottenotto

Congrats, John. I remember you from another Forum that I sometimes frequent, and I was always impressed with your guileless approach... never pretended to know more than you did.Seems like some days I check in here , and the author lines all read Enterprise or John Rogers...lol.You've done a great job helpin out folks with the knowledge base that you have.... some of it way beyond the pale.

Again, good job.


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rottenotto*
Congrats, John. I remember you from another Forum that I sometimes frequent, and I was always impressed with your guileless approach... never pretended to know more than you did.Seems like some days I check in here , and the author lines all read Enterprise or John Rogers...lol.You've done a great job helpin out folks with the knowledge base that you have.... some of it way beyond the pale.

Again, good job.

Which forum would that be?


----------



## Runt

Congratulations buddy.


----------



## lanky

Well done m8


----------



## rottenotto

PCStats... although... I just did a member search there and couldn't find you. Is my mind gettin loose, or what? Could have sworn I'd seen you there many times.


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rottenotto*

PCStats... although... I just did a member search there and couldn't find you. Is my mind gettin loose, or what? Could have sworn I'd seen you there many times.


I am registered on there, but I've never posted. I think I registered to get a download or something


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *<[email protected]> (CS:S King)*

lol people just started repping you becauswe you hit 1000


----------



## JacKz5o

Congrats John







Keep up the great work, iv seen you helping people all the time


----------



## sandiegoskyline

sry john ,i was planning on making this thread, but i was out this weekend
ill get you on the next milestone!

congrats!!!


----------



## OpTioN

I had a dream that I got 1000rep in a day just now


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations.







Keep up the great work!

Chozart? Ropey? Watch out!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J o h n R o g e r s*
It's what I love doing.









Thankyou all, but a rep count is only a number. I help people regardless of getting rep or their rep power. This forum shouldn't be based around REP - it's jus an added bonus.









Well spoken








Congratz.


----------



## jNSKkK

Thankyou very much everyone. Cheers Dukey


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*

You're the smartest 14yr old i have ever heard....















When did you get into computers?


I'm 13








I started when i was 7, if you really need to know it.


----------

